# hybrid motor list



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The controller is a major obstacle for the use of these motors. As an example: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...pm-motor-controller-design-details-87535.html 

Also most of these motors are integrated into transmissions, gearboxes or axles and don't have housings and shafts easily adaptable for the DIYer. 

I would think the motors themselves would be excellent performers given the proper control and power supply. And that would typically be in the range of 350-400 Vdc or maybe even 600. Also some will be high speed machines up in the 12kRPM range.


----------



## sumfoo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

what about a leaf? 

i found a leaf motor for 880. 

That seems fair...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Again, the issue is with the controller. The motors aren't just plug and play with AC controllers like they are with DC. AC motors must be tuned to the controller, account for number of poles, base frequency, inductive properties, encoder type and a handful of other variables.

Yes you could get a leaf motor. But you may spend $8k on a compatible controller. You might have to cough up money to send the motor someplace like Rinehart to get them to tune the motor for you on their dyno.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sumfoo1 said:


> what about a leaf?
> 
> i found a leaf motor for 880.
> 
> That seems fair...


I suspect it is integrated into the gearbox/differential assembly. You need to check to see if it will stand alone or needs the assembly and if you could use the assembly. It also will need a controller tuned to it and that won't be easy to come by. Intended to run with a ~350 Volt battery. But yes, $880 seems like a decent price for the motor.


----------



## sumfoo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

yes i agree... you have to know the number of poles,the order of the phases, the Hall sensor if their is one... but ultimately.... its still an a/c motor they do all pretty much work the same shifting from phase a to b to c in a certain order. I mean i'm used to you're typical baldor 2/4/8 pole motor with a vfd on it. 

someone somewhere has to know how this thing works... and the biggest issue for me building a motorcycle is... it will be way too heavy more than likely... its just something i was thinking about and actually checking to see if anyone has done the legwork yet. It seems like this would be a no-brainer as my dad would say 80kw recharge capable motor for less than dc motor prices.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sumfoo1 said:


> yes i agree... you have to know the number of poles,the order of the phases, the Hall sensor if their is one... but ultimately.... its still an a/c motor they do all pretty much work the same shifting from phase a to b to c in a certain order. I mean i'm used to you're typical baldor 2/4/8 pole motor with a vfd on it.
> 
> someone somewhere has to know how this thing works...


Actually it is a lot more complex than that. I don't think it is an induction motor. The control will have similar issues as the one which I link to in post #2. And yes, someone does know how it works and he will expect to be paid for that information. 

And BTW, it sounds like you want regeneration on a MC. It's a nice feature but isn't nearly as effective as on a 4-wheeler. I sure wouldn't expect any benefit with regards to range.


----------



## sergiu tofanel (Jan 13, 2014)

OEM electric motors tend to be either synchronous AC or BLDC. Both cases require very precise timing and position control. That's why most off the shelf AC controllers will not work with OEM motors. 

I have a feeling that the person(s) who build an aftermarket controller for these devices will be very popular in the diy community.


----------

